
Ethereal Email – mail server written in Node.js (IMAP+SMTP) - andris9
http://demo.ethereal.email/
======
akamaozu
The decision to delete the email on disconnect is interesting.

What happens when there is a temporary network issue?

Might it be more useful to allow a reconnect period before the inbox
disappears?

------
NetOpWibby
GitHub link: [https://github.com/andris9/ethereal-
email](https://github.com/andris9/ethereal-email)

